

Startup Marketing 101: Why You Need to Feed Yourself - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/03/06/startup-marketing-101-5-reasons-why-you-need-to-feed-yourself/

======
relix
In summary: start a blog.

Isn't this pretty much startup 101 by now? I would imagine anyone on Hacker
News who founds a startup and has even just an inkling of an idea on what to
write about, would start a blog about it as the most basic of marketing
effort.

